# My first Boar goats



## fivemoremiles (Jan 19, 2010)

I have some questions 
what get better prices weathers or bucks?
what weight do they want at the yards?
I have several 4 month old bucks that i need to make decide what to do with.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

I'm sure someone can answer. I know certain times of the year you can get more money because of religious holidays and people wanting them in a specific condition.


----------



## KST Goat Farm (Jul 29, 2019)

Maybe try going to the yard's website and look at the sale results. That is what I do before I sell kids.


----------



## Chris488 (Sep 4, 2018)

At one time I was looking into raising Boers to supply our local Muslim community with goat meat after a friend of mine told me how hard it was to find it fresh. Never got past the research phase. But as @ksalvagno said, you could probably get a good price during religious holidays.


----------



## goatblessings (Jan 6, 2015)

If you are selling for meat and not breeding with good bloodlines, then wethers. Right now the market is flooded with people selling off before winter feeding bills. Check with local producers and the stockyards to see the best time of year to get more per pound. And for future reference, it's boer - not boar


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

First there is a lot of factors behind it. What the buyers want is the biggest. Some want wethers only, some want ones that were not altered in any way (castrated) and some just don’t care. 
So in my area the majority really don’t care, add in the few that will pay a little bit more for unaltered and bucks do bring a little more money per pound. 
For me when I was breeding for strictly “meat” goats, it was even more worth it selling bucks because they gained better and also didn’t have that week of really slow growth after putting a band on them. 
Size again is going to depend on where your at and what they are after. Some want smaller ones that are pretty much off milk the day they hit the sale yard, some want larger. Per pound here 60# usually tops the market. But one has to figure in if it’s worth hanging onto them longer so they get larger and although it’s less per pound it’s more in the pocket because they are larger. If I had pasture that stayed green all year long and I didn’t have to supplement with hay I would go for larger. But that’s not the case so I pull mine off at 3-4 months old and usually the majority is 60# so it works. 
What I would do is find a market report near you. If you have nothing going on sale day go hang out and see what the buyers are really after. That will give you the most insight on what you should shoot for


----------



## CCCSAW (Jul 11, 2019)

Show Wethers for fairs for 4-h and ffa, can range $400 and up in my area but you would need to time pregnancies for that market as most fairs don't allow over a year. I would think if you market kids early for potential buck sales (deposit with full price after weaning) but give yourself enough time to wether any that aren't claimed you could do both. Keep in mind I do believe there is 1 holiday (and I'm sorry I'm not sure of the religion) that prefers bucks for meat. You can certainly get more money for the bucks, but wethers can also go to homes as pets and brush control with out the worries of caring for a mature buck. Butchs might avoid bucks at first especially depending on age as the meat quickly becomes gamey as they mature


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Do know, some states do not allow selling a goat to the Muslim community who want to kill that animal on your place. Check the law. 
If they want to take the animal to their place, it is fine but, with their beliefs though, they want to do it right when they are purchasing the goat on site.

If you want good money for wethers for 4h ect, they must be very nice and competitive, to get good money for them.
Otherwise, it is just a goat for meat and people don't want to pay much for them. I had a lot of them always trying to jew me down. 

I started out that way, selling goats for meat, didn't make much that way.

Had a bossy women try to tell me, I must remove their horns and do this and that, even before she even looked at them or put any deposit on him. This was just after the kid was born. So, we said forget the 4h stuff. We do not dehorn our goats anyway and will not for anyone, if they want to remove them after the fact, it is their decision.

I then got into breeding registered boer, that is when I started making better money.


----------



## 21goaties (Mar 13, 2018)

toth boer goats said:


> we do not dehorn our goats anyway and will not for anyone


:clapping:


----------



## fivemoremiles (Jan 19, 2010)

club goats are not in the cards. living in Montana kidding in January is a great way to have popcycle kids.
the nearest auction that is any good for sheep and goats is 5 to 6 hours away

this is the last ear i will remove my goat horns i like the way lamacha horns look and hate burning there horns off.
my lamacha and Boer run together horns levels the playing feild


----------



## fivemoremiles (Jan 19, 2010)

having read your thought and experiences i will band my boys that realy makes management easer
Thanks for your help


----------

